# Traffic violations.



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I got cited for an unsafe lane change. Will I get deactivated from Grubhub?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> I got cited for an unsafe lane change. Will I get deactivated from Grubhub?


I dont think youll get deactivated but as a driver you gotta get that ticket somewhere other than your record.
Take a class beg for supervision.
Do whatever you can!!!


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

My friend had 4 tickets in the past 2 years, no deactivation.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

What was unsafe lane change ?
Please explain . Is it not a matter of opinion if it was safe or not . Fight it .


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> I got cited for an unsafe lane change. Will I get deactivated from Grubhub?


I would say it also depends on how many moving violations you've had in XYZ time span. If that's your first in let's say over three years, I would assume that wouldn't be an issue. But it really depends on your overall driving record.


----------



## ValleyCockroach43892 (Apr 22, 2019)

Traffic tickets are the STD's of the gig economy. You do it long enough sooner or later you're going to get one. 

In Vegas you can pay a lawyer and they get them reduced to a parking ticket on your driving record. Lawyer costs 50 to 100 bucks depending on size of the ticket. I've had two in two years. No deactivations.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> I got cited for an unsafe lane change. Will I get deactivated from Grubhub?


I don't know. However, since Grubhub doesn't even provide any insurance for drivers I highly doubt it since there is no insurance company reviewing driver risk like on Uber.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> What was unsafe lane change ?
> Please explain . Is it not a matter of opinion if it was safe or not . Fight it .


Most likely no turn signal. I was pulled over for that but luckily it was a pretextual stop and cops were looking for intoxicated drivers so they let me go. Been using turn signal even when turning onto my driveway since


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

GrubHub won't care... they just want to see you are insured.

Side note: FIGHT THE TICKET. Most cops cannot prove a case in court, and its basically up to you to lose. Google the statute, read it, make sure that it was legal. UNless you simply didn't signal (and even then I would fight it.. how could the LEO clearly see the signal? How far away? Weather?

In my state:
*(b) Signals on turning and starting.--*At speeds of less than 35 miles per hour, an appropriate signal of intention to turn right or left shall be given continuously during not less than the last 100 feet traveled by the vehicle before turning.  The signal shall be given during not less than the last 300 feet at speeds in excess of 35 miles per hour.  The signal shall also be given prior to entry of the vehicle into the traffic stream from a parked position.

How did the Police know your speed? RADAR? Only State Police can use RADAR in PA.

100feet? How could the LEO see the distance? What did they use for 100ft markers?

All you need to do raise a reasonable question of speed OR distance. I would 100000% take this to court and simply ask the judge 'You honor, the police had no reasonable way to see if I traveled 100feet'. Then its up to the LEO to explain how he devined 100 feet. And no, 'experience' is not proof.

I just got out (well reduced) a 65 in a 35 speeding ticket (that 20+ over.. thats 'lose your license territory) by going to court and telling the judge that the posted speed limit was illegal. See
[HEADING=2]Title 75 Pa.C.S.A. Vehicles § 3362[/HEADING]
Local municipalities constantly (and illegally) simply order speed limit signs from PennDOT and put them up without a traffic study. I got the ticket reduced to nothing (failure to obey traffic control device) and got $75 refunded of the fine, no points.

ALWAYS FIGHT TRAFFIC TICKETS!!!!


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Twice I’ve been pulled over for no turn signal and let go. They’re looking for drunks and warrants


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> Twice I've been pulled over for no turn signal and let go. They're looking for drunks and warrants


Welcome to my world. I get pulled over at least 3 times a month if not more. Looking for drunks as you say. They always make up an excuse to pull you over. Once was changing lanes and not signaling. I never changed lanes. The officer said it looked like I did in front of XYZ business. I just laughed as XYZ business was at least half mile away from where the officer was sitting and there is no way he could tell if I changed lanes, especially at night.


----------

